

MyStealthStartup: A different approach to approaching VCs - stealthstartup
http://www.mystealthstartup.com/2008/04/15/a-different-approach-to-approaching-vcs/

======
johnrob
Anyone who writes about sending documents to VCs is not someone who should be
giving advice on the subject.

~~~
thorax
Sounds more like to me that he's "comparing notes" and advocating his
approach. I like when people do that, as it gives us all new ideas to
consider.

------
admoin
linkbait (and shameless amazon affiliate pimping) alert

~~~
stealthstartup
This comment scared me. I don't believe these are affiliate links and I don't
want to have anything that can let people track me down yet. I just copied the
links from Amazon to the books I've read and found exceedingly helpful.

~~~
admoin
Fair enough, my fault. I was just suspicious because of multiple similar
looking submissions from the same person in a short frame of time.

~~~
stealthstartup
Thanks.

While I've been monitoring hackernews since it was profiled on TC, I still
haven't quite figured out all the rules of how it works.

Am I breaking protocol by alerting of the occasional blog post at
MyStealthStartup.com? I've done that once before, over a week ago, thinking
some of the audience here would find it useful. Thanks.

~~~
rms
You are definitely allowed and encouraged to submit your own work, as long as
it is relevant and you aren't coming close to submitting too much.

